# BGD - BGD Corporation



## rcfoote (10 May 2006)

its had a great run in the last month $$$ how much further any comments?


----------



## Chief Wigam (11 May 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

It has been a great run by the looks of the chart.

On what is the sp moving up?

They are due to build a specialty steel plant in QLD. What so special about it?

I would like to see what the Moving multiple avergae looks like on this, but don't have access to Metastock at the moment. Can anyone post the chart please?


----------



## rcfoote (12 May 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

this was an awesome stock for the last 4 weeks $$$$   check it out traders lets see if i can find another. announcements speak for themselves'


----------



## kariba (13 May 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> On what is the sp moving up?




It's all to do with the Dubai connection

cheers


----------



## Chief Wigam (10 June 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

They are listing in Dubai soon, right?

But we need a breakout about 80c.

This is my second trade and both now are looking at serious losses.

1st one bought 80.5c sold 72c
2nd one bought 77.5c current 65c


----------



## Chief Wigam (9 July 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Hi, does anyone know when they are listing in Dubai?


----------



## Chief Wigam (30 August 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Hello anyone still following?


----------



## pharaoh (13 September 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Hi chief
Looking at it today, thinking of getting some, or options

you still on this one?


----------



## Chief Wigam (13 September 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

yeh still holding. There is apparently an announcement about a big deal that's been finalised. It was to be announced end of last week or this week. Must be getting close. A lot of shares got got gobbled up near the close. This could be it.


----------



## pharaoh (17 September 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Hi Chief

I am on now. 
Got some heads and oppies on thursday afternoon.

The oppies are a real good buy especially, with the conversion date being ages away

Trading halt - what do you think, reckon this could be it. 
You know more about them than me, any thoughts on what could happen

Cheers...


----------



## Chief Wigam (18 September 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Yes this is it. Hang on.


----------



## tbomb (21 September 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Any ideas why the market didn't like the funding announcement on Tuesday???...


----------



## Chief Wigam (30 October 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Get a load of the new share issue announced on 26th.

The offer price is well above the current market price.


----------



## tbomb (9 November 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

I cant see any mention of an expected issue price. All they say is that it will not be lower than 80% of the average price over the 5 previous days of trading......

Where are you getting this info Chief..?


----------



## Chief Wigam (20 November 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Sorry must have been a comment I read somewhere, another forum I think.


----------



## tbomb (20 December 2006)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Interesting...

Major shareholder just bought 3 Million shares off market...

Paid $0.75 per share, well above current SP...


----------



## Chief Wigam (3 March 2007)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Check out the announcements today.

Boulder is now in the All Ordinaries.

It's Ipswich plant has been given Major Project Facilitation status.

Shares up 7.9% today


----------



## constable (23 March 2007)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Check out the announcements today.
> 
> Boulder is now in the All Ordinaries.
> 
> ...



Certainly look to be in the oversold dept. Time to go long on this one perhaps.


----------



## Chief Wigam (24 March 2007)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

May be.
I sold out at 32c last week because I couldn't take any more pain.


----------



## chicken8 (28 July 2007)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

On trading halt at the moment

Halted until tuesday

Assuming that the news will be approval for $600m loan which is going towards its Ipswich plant. How will this affect the sp?


----------



## norip_zxy (25 August 2007)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Bad performance in sp.

What's wrong with BGD. Anyone still hold this?

400m+ shares issued, but very low volumn trade.

Any opinon in this metal prodction coy?


----------



## Birdster (12 July 2008)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Bumping this thread.

SP has generated some life. From as litte as 11 cents to 22 cents in two weeks! (it was usually sitting around 15-16 cents). And no ann? Has to have one wonder why this movement has occured. 

There are o/s projects going on but have not actually sourced a reason to why this price has risen. (without delving onto the inside knowledge conspirisy theroy...)

But must admit, something is happening....or maybe not.  Just bringing it to the forums attention.

dec. holding BGD


----------



## Peanut (31 August 2009)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

After an interesting day Friday which saw a high of 38c, BGD closed today at 17.5c.

Almost got on board Friday but now glad I didn't!

Anyone running any charts on BGD?


----------



## KissN (15 September 2009)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

I am holding this stock....the shoot up to 38c that one Friday was interesting though, must have caught some people's attention (possibly from Market Watch List) but looks like it has settled now........

Interesting to watch. Does anyone feel more upside to this?


----------



## butchy boy (15 September 2009)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

I missed this one at 1.9c but jumped on at 9c, looking for another spike when an official announcement comes out about the agreement with the Arabs for the railway lines. Queensland government is very keen to see this project up and running...


----------



## knighty (26 January 2010)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*

Can someone tell me if the rumours are true that BGD have bought the old Aldoga site just outside Gladstone Qld are true or where I could find the info.  Apparently it is for a steel mill


----------



## juddy79 (10 May 2013)

*Re: BGD - Boulder Steel*



knighty said:


> Can someone tell me if the rumours are true that BGD have bought the old Aldoga site just outside Gladstone Qld are true or where I could find the info.  Apparently it is for a steel mill




Anyone stil hold this stock price has started to move a little in the last few weeks I am actually in Gladstone and there is a bit of talk around town about this steel mill?????


----------



## System (23 April 2015)

On April 23rd, 2015, Boulder Steel Ltd changed its name to BGD Corporation Ltd.


----------

